# Striped Burrfish not eating



## Tink pg (May 6, 2009)

Hi. I got a 3 inch long striped burrfish 5 days ago. It hasn't eaten yet and is showing signs of white spot. So far I've tried brine fish and mussels but it is showing no interest in food. All the books say it is difficult to get them to eat, has anyone had similar problems and how did they get them to eat in the end. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

i dont know about the burrfish but i can tell you two other fish i know howe to get eat one is the sea hourse. My friends hand feed sea hourse for 2 ressons one when there new they some time wount eat for two is you have other fish sea hourses are not ones to go for the food they wait for the food to fall right by there mouths then go for it so if there in a tank with angels and clown nd other fish the other fish eat the food befour they get two it.


The other fish that i have hand feed was a banded cat shark. Long story why i have a cat shark its not my fish but i have it for now i had to hand feed it to get it to eat some shrimp. Now i dont know if this will help but try hand feeding it geting it right in its face.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Try feeding with a Garlic Supplement. I had to do this with a Bangaii Cardinal and he took to the feeding after a few days. I also fed this to my Tang to clear up white spots I suspected were ICH.


----------



## Tink pg (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for your help. 
Fish still not eating but stomach is very sunken so it seems it's got a parasite problem. Can anyone recommend meds for IPs available over the counter in the UK. Also, if it continues not eating how long would it be expected to live.


----------

